# Colubrids > Ratsnakes >  Blue Beauty Snakes Hatching

## DanielA989

My beauty snakes are hatching I have a pair out of the egg already. These are pics of the parents but will have baby pics up soon. The babies are gorgeous they are baby blue. Wonderful little snakes.

----------


## tweets_4611

Wow! They are so cool! Looks like she has enough attitude for both of them!   :Evileye:  haha  How old are they? And how long?  Congrats on the eggs! Hope you get what your wanting!  ^_^

----------


## fishmommy

those are great pics!

----------


## BD1

I like that last pic, with the open mouth.

----------


## python.princess

wow! i don't think i've ever seen these snakes before! they're so hot! look so much more graceful than bp's! lol. luv the tails! can't wait to see baby pix!

----------


## DanielA989

I now have 5 out of the egg. They keep coming. Pics will be up as soon as they shed out. Thanks for the complements anyone have any questions PM me.

----------


## SerpentesCiconii

Very cool. I love blue beauties. How big are your adults? I haven't seen any with that white-ish coloration, I like it.


John

----------


## DanielA989

Not really sure  female is probably 8-9ft and male is around 6-7 foot . They don't really seem that big because from vent to tail is 12 " on them . There just long and skinny. But  yes they are beautiful snakes.

----------


## SerpentesCiconii

Yeah they're longer than they look. Mine just shed a 33-34 inch long shed, putting the snake at around 30 inches. Thats huge for a snake born in late April. I have a potential 10 footer. I can't get over the color of your beauties, I love it.

John

----------


## N4S

Can you even pick these snakes up?

They look viscous.

----------


## DanielA989

Yes you can pick them up.   :Very Happy:

----------


## N4S

What size enclosure they need. 

Seen some vids on youtube. They are awesome.

----------


## python.princess

what's their temperament like? what about husbandry? how difficult?

----------


## N4S

^^^^^

www.bluegorgon.com

 :Rock on:

----------


## python.princess

how do they kill their prey?

----------


## SerpentesCiconii

They constrict. 

John

----------


## N4S

EDIT by JLC -- Please use PMs for business inquiries.  :Smile:

----------


## python.princess

> They constrict. 
> 
> John


ok, i wasn't really sure because they're so much thinner than bp's! lol. but, looks can be deceiving!

----------


## WrathRaptor

Absolutely fabulous.  I have a trio that bred earlier this year and are now close to mating a second time for me this year.
Here is one of my females with her very first clutch!
 

And here is my trio in their humid hide/ nesting box.
 

We should keep in touch, as I'm looking to expand my Blue Beauty project with more snakes starting late this year to early next year.  And I'd love to acquire one or two of your future hatchlings as future breeding stock.

BTW, Blue Gorgon is a little out of date concerning information on the Blue Beauties.  I have prepared a care sheet based on the latest info and collaboration with breeders from here in the states and in Europe.  They have some remarkable behaviors.

Also, as for looking vicious.  All 3 of my snakes were either given to me or sold to me as not handleable and overly aggressive snakes.  But all 3 have turned out to be excellent snakes and have been used in many public demonstrations and educational activities.

----------


## DanielA989

Sounds good. I have 7 out of the eggs right now. I started to double clutch my female this year but I don't like it so I didn't, I decided if I wanted more babies I should buy another female not kill the one I got. 

I am looking for another Adult female in the near future also. I need a adult though.

----------


## N4S

EDIT by JLC:_ Please_ send a PM for business questions.  We do not want our general forums turning into a market place.  :Smile:

----------


## DanielA989

YEA CAN"T SAY ANYTHING EXCEPT SEND ME A PM> I CAN"T POST MY E_MAIL CAN"T SAY CONTACT ME ... Can't say nothin......

----------


## JLC

> YEA CAN"T SAY ANYTHING EXCEPT SEND ME A PM> I CAN"T POST MY E_MAIL CAN"T SAY CONTACT ME ... Can't say nothin......


This is a site intended for sharing INFORMATION.  We do not want it turning into one big marketplace, which is would most assuredly do if sales could be openly discussed in any thread.  

You CAN put your e-mail addy in your signature, if you wish.  And if someone seems to be interested in learning more, YOU can send them a PM as well, if you wish.  And, of course, you can avail yourself of our limited but FREE advertising space available. 

You're welcomed to post information here.  We LOVE Blue Beauties and are always eager for pictures and learning more.  Just keep the sales talk elsewhere.  Thank you.

----------


## DanielA989

ok thanks . I understand now.

----------


## DanielA989

OK here they are .... some of them still haven't shed but will be ready to go the later part of next week.......

----------


## BugToxin

ConstrAddiction - Those are some very nice snkaes?  Are those the Blue Beauty SSP or the Blue Beauty SSP.  Either way they are beautiful!!!

For those who have kept adults of either the Blue or Taiwan beauty snakes, would a 4x2x1 Boaphile be an appropriate tank, or do they need height for climbing.  I've seen a few old threads with pictures where they are kept (and seem happy?) in short tanks similar to the Boaphile, but most seem to keep them in big glass tanks.  I'm planning to get one of the Taiwan Beauties, but I want to make sure I have an appropriate setup.

----------


## python.princess

beautiful! how long before they get the blue coloring?

----------


## MedusasOwl

> BTW, Blue Gorgon is a little out of date concerning information on the Blue Beauties.  I have prepared a care sheet based on the latest info and collaboration with breeders from here in the states and in Europe.  They have some remarkable behaviors.


I'd love to correct that!  Please send me a PM or e-mail, I'd love to hear some updated information from other folks.  I'm surprised that noone's said anything to me sooner if this is the case, I'd like to think anyone who'd find something wrong on my site would let me know.  I haven't heard from or been able to find other VBB enthusiasts!

----------


## N4S

How long are they out of the egg? They look pretty lengthy.

----------


## reptile_jones

> Absolutely fabulous.  I have a trio that bred earlier this year and are now close to mating a second time for me this year.
> Here is one of my females with her very first clutch!
>  
> 
> And here is my trio in their humid hide/ nesting box.
>  
> 
> We should keep in touch, as I'm looking to expand my Blue Beauty project with more snakes starting late this year to early next year.  And I'd love to acquire one or two of your future hatchlings as future breeding stock.
> 
> ...



Were would i be able to find this care sheet.  I'm looking into getting a pair next year.  Would like to know as much as i can befor getting any. 

Thanks,
 Dusty     :Salute:

----------


## leper65

Here's a couple I have bookmarked:

http://myreptileplanet.com/showthread.php?t=3017

http://www.bluegorgon.com/caresheet.htm

http://www.ratsnakefoundation.org/mo...php?itemid=138  More info than caresheet.

I've had one since May, no major problems so far.  Mine's especially skittish coming out of or going back into the viv, lots of tail rattles and she finally tagged me today for the first time (first time she's struck). Once  out of the viv she's good as gold. Good eater but does not like an audience. Mine does like to climb a lot and is usually very active during the day except after a meal or during a shed. I try to mist every day when nearing a shed. The only problem I have had was with a eyecap after a shed.

----------

